# Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila) - Keeper's Notes



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I had a pair they spawned for me a few times. They are aggressive parents. Similar to cichlids in how both watch the fry. They are protective parents too. 

Mine took flakes and pellets no problem. They are tank raised unless you by ones that state they are wild. Mine were hunters. I kept them with shrimp and would see the SG hunt down babie shrimp. 

Mine made a bubble nest under a stick that had moss that was over hanging on it. The stick was positioned to stick up to the middle of the tank. I found they like to spawn near the surface under stuff. 

I got rid of my pair they were too aggressive when spawning and eat too many babie shrimp. 

But they were really fun and I would get more when I have a tank set up for them. 

Sexing here is my pair. They can be sexed. 








The fish in front is male the one in back is female. The females are round you can see eggs in the lower belly when the light is right its just a yellow mass. The marking are a bit differant the male has spots they are more defined. The females spots tend to be more like splotches. 

They are really cool very under rated.

Here is the male watching the Nest that is under the moss. You can see the bubble nest.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

*Whoa! Cool Pictures*

SF,

Wow! I appreciate your sharing your experience and pictures. How cool to have them breed. With regard to shrimp, I know and had to make a call one way or the other. I decided to develop a small shrimp tank for the Red Cherries (shrimp with a dwarf cories, otos, and trumpet snails). With regard to the larger tank, I plan to rescape following a move this fall to include amanos and larger shrimp (bamboo or other related filter feeder) none of which breed in freshwater.

While sexing is not as easy as guppies or swordtails, it is not too hard too do (like ricefish). I have never bothered to count though I believe I have two females and the rest males. Oh, and I stand corrected when taking a quick look moments ago I noticed a single solid red cherry young adult poking his head out of the anubias growing within the cypress stump. I'll be darn... nature finds a way!

Again, I appreciate the pictures and sharing your experience.



Snowflake311 said:


> I had a pair they spawned for me a few times. They are aggressive parents. Similar to cichlids in how both watch the fry. They are protective parents too.
> 
> Mine took flakes and pellets no problem. They are tank raised unless you by ones that state they are wild. Mine were hunters. I kept them with shrimp and would see the SG hunt down babie shrimp. Mine made a bubble nest under a stick that had moss that was over hanging on it. The stick was positioned to stick up to the middle of the tank. I found they like to spawn near the surface under stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

It is a curious subject to me. It seems that several places and people use the terms 'croaking gourami' synonymously with 'sparkling gourami' and report hearing them croak. In my experience, I have never heard any of them making any noise that I could discern as being from them (though maybe they make a noise that I attribute to something else). 

When I was researching this species, I looked-up both names. Although these species are called by both names in lots of places, I found the profiles for each species under the fish profile pages at SeriouslyFish.Com which lists them as related though distinct from one another (i.e., Croaking Gourami [Trichopsis vittata] and Sparkling Gourami [Trichopsis pumila]). While they are related, I noticed that the profile write-up on Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila) does not mention the croaking which is only described under the profile for the Croaking Gourami (Trichopsis vittata).

I am no expert and have no idea whether both species are able to croak; however, I do not believe mine do .


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

My two that were in the photos did make sounds. They were a breeding pair so that might be why they were volcal. I think it a make thing. You could have 2 females.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool fish - I had a small group for a long time...gave them away. Dont even remember who to. Thinking I might try some again though soon.


----------



## LeonBright (Jun 20, 2012)

I currently have 4 of these in my fluval edge and I love to watch them chase each other out of their own territories.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking about them for my 5 gallon. How many would be a good number to try in a moderately planted tank?


----------

